# $30 Donnas and More!



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Ooh, I love it. Gotta have the Living Dead prop. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I forgot to mention that the shipping is very reasonable. I ordered several large items and the shipping total was $16.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks! I love that place! That reminds me...I've not received one of their catalogs in a while.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

They do have the greatest stuff! Thank you Pumpkinprincess, my husband doesn't thank you, but I do.  (Got my brother the talking Gunny Hartman/R. Lee Ermey figure from Full Metal Jacket for his birthday one year from this place..that thing is _hilarious_!)


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Ordered my catalog. Thanks Princess!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Princess, just placed an order!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

That donna is a steal to bad I have one.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I already have one also, but for this price I can afford to cannibalize dear Donna and make something else.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Pumpkin! I just ordered a Donna. $37 delivered? How can I pass that up?


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

And so I ask: What is a Donna?

hehe, I even looked up "donna" in that catalog and it came up only with Donnatello the TMNT.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

nightbeasties said:


> And so I ask: What is a Donna?
> 
> hehe, I even looked up "donna" in that catalog and it came up only with Donnatello the TMNT.


It's a prop from Gemmy that came out last year called "Donna the Dead". She is life-size and animated with glowing eyes and scary sounds, and dressed like a mental patient. Her movement is something like a demented Hula dance.
Maybe HiddenFCG will chime in. He's the resident Donna collector.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

For those haunters looking for the singing Christmas trees to hack--on this same site is the animated face mechanism and microphone for only $13.00.
Animated Tree Face - Novelties - Things for Christmas - Things You Never Knew Existed


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I saw that last night. It is way bigger than the typical douglas fir. I wonder what one could make it with. I'm sure some of the haunters here would have some fantastic ideas!


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey Princess! thanks for the tip!!! woo HOO! I just ordered my Fathers Day presents! Scored a mummy , Donna and 2 dougies! With shipping, 98 bucks. Coooooool beans man!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Special thanks for posting this website ! We were able to score a Mummy and Donna The Dead. Great prices and cheap shipping. Hope we get them.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

That's gotta be a mistake, but I ordered one anyway. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

OK, guinea pigs, let us know as soon as they get delivered. Then I can order mine...

I find it hard to believe that they got the price that low.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Good morning folks!

Found the same sale prices at Halloween Costumes and Halloween Masks from Halloween Only.com. They are probably the same people as the other store.

They do have a few extra things on sale. Worth checking out.


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Okay...I must be a complete idiot. What's a donna???


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Hahahah! Thanks for asking first! I figured I would just sit back and hope it came up. I have no idea.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Ahhhhhhh! You should warn us first I kinda figured that's what they were, but then I saw one going for $150 and thought, "No way".


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Thank you 
And thank you all for not pointing and laughint at my dumb question


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the link I just spent 70 dollars but money worth spending. LOL


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

For those not familiar with Donna, she does a hula dance motion with her hips and has a really creepy moaning sound.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am sure they are clearing out for this years merchendise.My sister ordered the witch with cauldron from halloween only last year.It is awesome.The only thing is that it is shorter but she put it on a plastic container covered with black table cloth and it just looked like she was standing behind a table.I went ahead and ordered one even tho I have everything to make my own witch.I will porbaly still make one.I like the fact this one has sound.I also ordered the living dead and stalking reaper(the kids will love this one).Now where to store it.$101.00 shipped.Wish I had more storage I would have bought donna and her mummy friend.But gotta save some room for this years stuff.
How is their shipping so cheap everyone else charges a arm and a leg.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't know, I was wondering why the shipping was so cheap myself.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I placed an order shortly after the post was made and I recieved an email saying both items were shipped the next day...that's a good sign right???


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Cool I need a donna. She will fit right into my theme. $30 what a steal.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

They're sold out now.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)




----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I placed my order on the 4th and they indicated it shipped on the 5th. Unfortunately, the web site gives me an error when I enter the order number. I contacted the number from the site but they gave me a different number 800-853-9490. They identified my order and gave me the shipping information but said it will be 10-12 days before I receive it. It just seems too good to be true..........


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I just received 4 email confirmations that my things have shipped. They are dividing my order in 4 boxes. It's amazing that I'm only paying $16 shipping.

I'll let you know when I receive my stuff. I'm out in WA so it might take awhile.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

my order has shipped 2 boxes parcel direct which is parcel post slowest postal delivery.But for the price I can live with that.
my sister has ordered from them before and had nothing but good things to say.You just may have to be patient with the slow ship but 11.00 ship I didn't expect it to be fast.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

They told me also 10 to 12 business days. I'm glad I placed my order when I did if they are sold out.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Me too!! I cant WAIT to get it!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I have ordered from this Company before, I have had no problems, and the items I got were on sale and Great prices and reasonable shipping times!


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Pumpkin princess. On June 5th after seeing this thread i ordered a Donna, the lifesize mummy, a stalking reaper, and an animated tree face to make something scary with. shipping on all that was $12.98 and the total with shipping was $100.86. The company emailed me this morning that it was shipping today from 4 different places. This sounded too good to be true, i though for sure it was a mistake. I can't wait to get my treasures!!!


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

That's quite the haul for $100! I may leave Ebay in the dust for all my scrounging needs


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

someone on hauntforum already got their donna.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Our Donna just arrived and works perfectly


----------



## jenawade (Oct 8, 2006)

I ordered the Garbage Can Man the day of the first post and he arrived today. A tad on the slow side but something totally different from the rest of my collection. He'll do just fine.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

That sucks that they won't be offering Donna in the future. But I'm happy for me and those that got in on this deal. That was really sweet. I ordered Donna and a lightning machine (which will be sent in a separate package). Shipping was only $7.98 and covered both packages. I'm extremely impressed.

The Donna light-up-eyes of the Donna we ordered direct from Gemmy didn't work. But the eyes on this one did. I have spoken to several people that bought a Donna in the past and had the eye/led broken problem.

They calculate their shipping costs via product cost, not weight. They must have taken a beating on this one.

I'm still amazed that we got her. I was convinced that the advertised Donna price was a typo.

Doing a happy dance here!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

What state did the Donnas ship from? I'm hoping I'll get mine before friday so that someone will be here to recieve the package.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

It's good to hear that shipments are arriving. I'm clear out in WA so it may take awhile before I see any of my boxes.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Mine shipped from Florida.


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

Got mine today from the day I ordered (6/5) and it arrived on (6/110 the boxes were in great shape. I'm going to open them now.


update they both (mummy and Donna) work great...mine were both sent from Florida also......thinking about sticking Donna in the front window as decoration. LOL


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

I got one box of my 3 boxes today.. The headless corpse.. Waiting on the Donna and Mummy but they all shipped on the 5th i think it was so I am expecting them in the next day or so


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got my order today.I love the stalking reaper for 14.98 a great deal.My witch moves ,stirs and lights up perfect.Very compact I can stuff everything in the cauldron.I didn't care to much for the living dead yard decoration it is just a mask and hands.I will have to stuff them maybe with great stuff.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I had two large boxes on my doorstep and thought it might be part of my order. It was my order from Grandin road. I ordered two of these large skulls.

Blinking Red-eyed Skull - Grandin Road

Very happy with these. Very large and a great price.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love granin road those tombstones they carry are really great but pricey I have all three.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Still waiting............


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm SO jealous of all of you. Apparently the Canadian portal has been having issues. I've called three times and they keep assuring me that it will "be up tomorrow", but still nothing. I've actually arranged for them to call me. However, in the meantime, the Donna's have sold out, right? I still have one in my cart ('cause I can't check out), but I guess I"m never going to get it. *sobs*


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

sheepies i had the same problem i would have love to know how much they would have charge us to ship in canada .


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i tried it and went to the last step and for a haunted book of 26.00 it would endup at 57$ shipping included i do not think it would have been good for me too bad for me .


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

I looked at the shipping options to canada and for Donna , a mummy and the headless guy it would have been $55 to ship to Niagara with the cross border fees.. to ship the same to buffalo cost $15.00 so needless to say i had it shipped to work.


Box #2 arrived today.. my Mummy.. Just waiting on the Donna to show now.


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

the mail man delivered my packages this morning. everything looks great!


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

I had the Mummy, a Donna and a half-skeleton and the shipping/handling was $48...so definately higher, but not too bad.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

She's here!!! Works great too. Maybe the best deal I have had on Halloween "stuff".


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I got mine today too! I ordered the mummy which I love. He is different from the ones I saw for sale in stores but SO much better. The ones I saw were the generic butler or candy head bowls wrapped in cloth. I thought I could just make a duct tape body and slap on my candy bowl head and have the same thing so I passed. This new one is more of a skull head and the moving/flashing eyes are so cool!!!
My Donna on the other hand is sad 
She appeared to be used because there were smudge marks on her shoulders as if someone had already "popped" her up...almost like dirty thumb prints.
She lights up and sways but is VERY slow and the motor grinds and she doesn't make any sounds. She also won't stay standing and keeps trying to fall on her face.
Have any ideas on how to make her moan(that just sounds so bad...lol)!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

sometimes the wires came loose under her just lift her dress up and take a look(that sounded bad also).They are short so when she moves they pop out my hubby is going to fix ours (add more wire)when we get her out of storage the wires kept coming loose.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure if any of sounds too bad.......Seriously though, my Donna was a little bound up when I got her. The plastic underneath the dress was bound up and making a grinding noise. After that, and installing her right arm, she worked great.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

where is mine??? Sniff Sniff. 

I am having a Halloween Meeting tomorrow and I hoped to have her for it.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Two of my four boxes came today. No Donna yet.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the ideas...I haven't had much time to really look at her. I could always just stick a sound effect machine under her gown if I had to. I threw her in a spare room to check out later and forgot she was there when I went in to get something...needless to say she is a perfect scare even with no sound!!!!

Natascha...sorry about your wait. Mine came from Florida to central Indiana in 6 days if that helps.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I initially set Donna up on our plush living room rug and she was fine. But when I put her on my level kitchen floor tiles, her plastic base appears to be warped. She's wobbling and leaning forward somewhat. And she doesn't seem to lock at her full height, she easily drops a couple of inches. No biggie though, I can shore her base up to level her. I'm beginning to think that these Donna's are used or are 'didn't pass inspection' models. But still, you can't beat it for $30.


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

My Donna did not move at first I kind of had to knock her (LOL) into it but after that she worked fine.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Make sure the head is completely plugged in and take a look at the connectors in the head and neck.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Donna and the 6' mummy were waiting for me this morning on my front porch! My 2 dougies arrived last Wednesday...everything works GREAT! $12 bucks shipping! Whatta haul!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I received the rest of my first order today. Everything looks great. My foyer is filled of Halloween booty! 

I wanted to pass along that the mummy could easily be modified. It has two settings. It glows and has red eyes on one setting. The other is motion activated where his glowing red eyes move back and forth, he glows, and moans. 

I haven't taken him totally apart, but his arms look jointed at the elbow. He is general enough where he could switch to any theme. Just put a mask on him and dress him up in a costume with an accessory or two in his hands. His hands feel like blucky type hands, but they could easily be switched out. The eyes are fantastic...he could be a reaper, ghost, monster, zombie....you name it.

Just think of the time and expense in making a glowing static prop. This one comes with a stand, has a great body form, and sturdy head. $36 for a standing, moaning, glowing prop is terrific.

I'm going to try to see if I can loosen up his wrap around his head. His face seems to be skull shaped. I may be able to take off the wrap and glue and just paint his head.

I already have a matched pair of mummies, so I knew I would alter my new one, but I'm so impressed that I have another one coming my way.

Many things from this sale were perfect for altering. I bought the trash can man and I'm making him into a pirate in a barrel. Etc.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

If you pick the right full head mask, you might be able to slice it up and glue it directly to the head - no reason to unwrap.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

O.K after trying to track my Donna Down for WEEKS, it has finally arrived back at 'Things you nevr knew existed'.

They had the right address and are re-shipping it out tomorrow. 

Good thing I was not in a rush!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh wow! The chaking chandelier for only $29! those things were $70 at spirit last year! great find Princess!!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I also like the talking clown head!
Talking Clown Head - Indoor Props/Decor - Scary Halloween Things - Things You Never Knew Existed


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

My Donna Finally arrived!!!! I ordered her June 4th. There was a big gouge in the box and I was worried, but she is o.k. 

Like some of the others have said she does lean forward a bit & is not locking in at full height, but I love her anyway! For $30 well worth it!!

She is by the front door right now, but, Where do I put her Halloween?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I put her out in the graveyard last halloween.I had to put a brick on the back to keep her from blowing down.I carried her and some other props in at night.
Everyone loved her.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Just got my order today. Three big boxes of new stuff. Kinda felt sorry for the postal girl.


----------

